#  ,  ,

## RK3AMH

Genius Treveler 6000.    ,   ,    .  , ,   .      .     - PAN3204DB-TJDE;  - H1026W37CC . 

      Logitech,  USB .    ,     ,    - A5030 CO708C .

  ,    .

----------


## ur5cbz

> - A5030 CO708C


,    .

----------

